# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  جامع اماری گاج ؟ تقریبا چند نفره ؟

## vseo

برای کنکور 94 سوال داشتم 
در ازمون های گاج سال قبل تقریبا چند نفر شرکت کردند؟

کارنامه ای که بعد از ازمون میدهند تعداد شرکت کنندگان را نمایش میده یا نه؟ که مثلا از بین چند نفر رتبه ات تو هر درس چند شده؟

هزینه فقط ازمون هاش تو تابستون امسال چقدره؟ هزینه 20 ازمون پیش چقدره؟

----------


## vseo

خواهشا جواب بدین عجله دارم ممنون

----------


## sohil-20

هزینه 490 تومن . تخفیف های زیادی هم داره

ازمون هاشم عالیه

----------


## avernus

سلام چه تخفیفی میده؟کتاب رایگان هم میدن یا این 490 فقط پول آزمونه؟

----------


## vseo

من هم رفتم پرسیدم گفته 620 تومان با مشاوره و برنامه ریزی کتاب فکر نکنم بدن . 490 هزینه ازمون هاست کسی اطلاع داره؟
در ضمن سوال من در مورد کارنامه اش و تعداد جامعه اماری بود لطفا در این مورد پاسخ دهید ممنون

----------


## nahid

سلام من آخرین ازمونش رفتم 4000نفر تهران بودن .تو کارنامه هم جامعه رو نمینویسه چند نفرن.فقط مینویسه که تو چندم شدی حالا از چند نفر الله اعلم

----------

